# ANCORT : 1.3 Million Dollar Mobile Phone



## lalu (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out the following pics of this expensive set



*img48.imageshack.us/img48/8185/laluxz4.jpg



*img48.imageshack.us/img48/3351/lalu1gi2.jpg





Till now I thought the Nokia Vertu and Goldvish were the only expensive phones, and now there is one more, its worth 1.3 million dollars. 1.3 million dollar for this phone??? Well the price is totally based on the looks of the phone. The phone, which is made by a Russian, has been embedded with diamonds on its left and right border. There are diamonds even on the keypad of the phone. There are total of 50 diamonds. Each one is a blue diamond of 0.5 - 2 carat. The phone is completely made from platinum with logo and button's made out of gold. The phone has been introduced in the market by the company "Ancort".


Phone Specifications:
* Network: GSM 900/1800
* Dimensions: 115§ç53§ç24 mm
* Processor: Motorola MX21 (266 MHz)
* OS: Windows CE
* Memory: 64 §®B (Flash)/64 §®B (RAM)
* Display: 2.2¡í 262K TFT screen
* Standby Time: 100 Hours
* Talk Time: 2 hours
* Music Player
* USB


Encryption Specifications:
* Encryption Processor: TMS 320 VC 5416
* Crypto Phone call
* Crypto SMS
* Crypto E-mail
* Dedicated encryption button


----------



## Anand_RF (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice phone.
Btw, the Moto SLVR ISNT expensive.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 30, 2006)

i like as a gift on my bday
__________
where the source dude?


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

well its only costly due to the diamonds


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 31, 2006)

^^^^yah..... what a phone.... mittal will buy it....


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 31, 2006)

man i will buy a 1million dollar underwear instead i can flirt in it
hahahah


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

whats soruce dude


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

arre piyush bhai to source ke piche hi pad gaye hain ....


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 2, 2006)

piyushs gonna buy that mAV3 so he needs to book it


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

ya i need to book it actually agar source mil jaye to crack kar lunga
__________
Soruce i found

*www.sybarites.org/2006/07/14/ancort-diamond-crypto-smart-phone-designed-by-peter-aloisson/


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 2, 2006)

well i have got the source it lies www.google.com


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> well i have got the source it lies www.google.com



what a soruce i think we can expect sucha  source from u only


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 2, 2006)

i gave a sucha source by the way i saw on tv its a festival like of thing in moscow all millionares there there they showed ancort (**** i miss my million $ underwear)
u can check google buddy and u can add me too


----------

